# Poorly rabbit - advice needed



## Gillianfn (Jan 15, 2011)

I've got a Netherland dwarf rabbit, my son bought him for me 2 years ago. I've been struggling with asthma ever since and I'm trying to find him a new home, or see if I can wait until spring and then put him outside. 

I took him to the vet today to get his nails clipped and to ask about neutering - he's a bit of a monkey, lunging and grumping at us, biting occasionally - I'm figuring if I do manage to get him outside in spring I can get him a pal if he's been neutered. The vet did his nails and then turned him over to have a feel at him. 

For the rest of today he has been really lethargic, isn't eating or drinking and just lying down. He's never been ill and I'm just wondering what could be wrong with him?

Any advice please? 

thanks

Gill


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmm, thats a strange one? The vet just did his claws? Did he tip him on his back for that? I wonder if he put him into a "trance" and its made him ill somehow. Thinking out loud here. 
Did he seem overly stressed at the vets or in the carrier? I'm guessing he is indoors, was it particulary cold out?

I would personally try to keep him warm(a drinks bottle with hot tap water in layed next to him works well) and you need to get some food into him, absolutely anything that he likes and will eat. Rabbits can get very ill very quick if they dont eat as their stomachs stop working, its known at gut stasis. Things to tempt him with if he wont eat are a very small ammount of porridge(not oatso type, and made with water) or some bran flakes soaked in hot water. Apple and pear stage one baby food works a treat too 

*Heidi*


----------



## Gillianfn (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks very much for this, really appreciated. Yes he was tipped on his back to get his nails done - and yes it was a bit windy and rainy today. 

I'll go to Tesco now and get him some baby food - thanks again.

Gill


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I wonder if its a combination of the stress of the car/vets and the weather as he is used to being in a nice warm house 

You can get him any of the stage one pudding baby foods as long as its got no meat or milk. So any of the fruit pudding ones. I think Hipp do 3 flavours.

Let us know how he gets on.

*Heidi*


----------



## Gillianfn (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi 

Took your advice Heidi - he seems bit more lively this morning. Will keep my eye on him.

Thanks again


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad he is looking up a bit. 
Is he eating anything? did the baby food work? thats the main thing really. If you find that he stops eating and stops pooping then you will need to get him to a vet for a gut stimulant, if he keeps eating even if its just small ammounts then his guts should just keep going, but he should improve over the next few days and eat more each day really 

*Heidi*


----------

